

Ask HN: How to enter a new market with an SaaS without VC? - wusatiuk

We are running a SaaS solution (5-figure MRR &#x2F; 250 active customers) in Germany &#x2F; Austria looking to enter new markets. Especially US would be very interesting as the topic, the SaaS is made for, is popular in Germany for 1-2 years already and is currently popping up in the US and other countries in the last months.<p>The product itself is basically a SEO tool: a TF-IDF analysis tool for analyzing existing and creating better content for websites. In addition to that, you are provided with a ranking tracker for your keywords + an onpage tool which helps you to identify technical &#x2F; structural &#x2F; textual &amp; content issue on your website.<p>1) Is there a realistic chance to find a motivated local marketing-partner who pushes the product into the market for 2-3 years and then earns a lifetime %-share of the local revenue in his country &#x2F; area?<p>2) Which way would you suggest to enter the US or other new markets with a small SaaS, which does NOT want to go the way through VC funding &#x2F; investors?<p>3) Are you possibly interested? ;)
======
zer00eyz
Would you be better served staying closer to home for your first attempt?

Rather than reach for the US why not try france or spain (or the UK)

\-- common currency (except for the uk)

\-- Fewer time zone issues (out of band support and troubleshooting)

\-- Not having to deal with US taxes (as in sales tax vs vat)

\-- Gives you a chance to work out I18N l16n in a smaller pool/area

\-- is your client base one that would help you out if you put up an affiliate
model? "sign up french clients and your next month is free"

If your looking for "marketing partners", are you looking at folks who would
fit in a "basket of products" related to what you do? If you sell razors who
sells shaving cream, can you team up with someone who is local to do the CS
and sales for you hear, and you do the same thing for them there?

~~~
wusatiuk
a "closer-to home" market would be easier for sure, and we are also thinking
about it. but the issue is more or less similar - you need a local with an
existing network or somebody with real passion to push the product to partners
/ clients with different marketing campaigns (content marketing, blogger
relations, exhibitions, direct mailings, forums, blogs,...)

affiliate model is an options as well. the easiest push would be through
webhosting companies or marketing agencies, who offer the product as upselling
product to their existing clients and get some rev-share, i guess.

regarding the razors & shaving cream partnership. the idea is generally a good
one (in theory). we already have some local partners (mostly online marketing
agencies), but they usually don´t have the time/capacity/motivation to push a
product from somebody else for a 40% share of a (small) monthly fee, as they
don´t see the value in passive long-term recurring revenue.

~~~
zer00eyz
Not quite what I was suggesting so let me clarify.

Im in the process of building out a product to help small businesses deal with
inbound leads and CRM, moving them to conversion more quickly. Our products
would not be "competitive" however my customers could easily become your
customers. If I reviewed your product, and LIKED it, would I be willing to
promote you to my customers, assuming I could offer them a discount and get a
rev share?

Im suggesting you find a SAAS business to partner with, they see the value in
long term recurring revenue, and introducing a stream of said revenue, without
adding a lot of overhead. Assuming you do reciprocal marketing, at the end of
any given month only one of you is going to be writing a check and thats to
balance the books between the leads your generating for each other.

The only example that I can think of for these sorts of relationships was/is
paypal and eBay (it is early and I need more coffee). Both shared a ton of
customers, and had complimentary products did the whole merger/split thing
because it looked great on paper, but didn't work in principal. If your eBay,
can you find your paypal, and build a partnership rather than seek a merger?

~~~
wusatiuk
Thank you very much for your clarification. the paypal & ebay example made me
think. ;)

------
dolfje
Maybe interesting for us, why don't you want to use VC funding / investors? Is
it the equity part?

~~~
wusatiuk
yes, equity part and freedom in product development, but there are options
like a separate US company with shared equity. Looking forward to your email
(ctc details in my profile).

------
wusatiuk
1b) Where should you start looking for such a marketing-partner?

